# Two sides to every story



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

I recently discovered that my wife has been having an online affair with someone she met on this website. Her user name is dixieangel, his is Gunthar. Not only have they been conversing for a year and a half, he has come to Texas on more than one occasion and have spent several days in hotels together. She lied to me and told me she was going out of town for her job. I can only imagine what he told his wife. I have spent the last 8 years defending myself from this woman's accusations and have stood by her side no matter what she has thrown at me. She has moved out twice before, fallen on hard times, and both times I have taken her back. She has now moved out for a 3rd time and claims she is in love with Jeffrey (Gunthar). Each time she has left she has basically cleaned out my house.

She originally joined this site for the sole purpose of complaining about me to the point that people are accusing me of having an affair with guys. She joined in the summer of 2012, started bad mouthing me, and Jeffrey jumped at the opportunity to show her sympathy. I told her that every thing negative she said about me was a road map for him to follow. He lives out of state and is still married. I say he is just using her, she denies it. I say he was out trolling for someone vulnerable and she doesn't see it.

I would like some thoughts....and please don't base your judgments on anything she has said about me because there are always two sides to every story and she has only given you one.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Livid I PM'd some vets and a mod named Deejo.
Going to bed again but you will get good advice.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow livid sorry your here. Me personally I would file for divorce ASAP and never look back. There are always 2 sides to every story, but cheating is all on the cheater,


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Thound....she is already gone and I'm at home alone. Divorce is eminent as this is the 3rd time she has moved out while I'm at work and left me to rebuild.....and I will. Karma will get her and the dude. I only joined this site to send some messages to the guy and defend my name. I have already replaced almost everything she took and will be ok.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

FYI....she keeps talking about community property but she took damn near everything, even a desk I got from my grandfather when he died in 1993. 11 years before I even met her.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Here in Texas inherited items are not community property.

I replied to one of your other posts that we at TAM usually only get one side of the story and most people here have been hurt by their SO. So yes some of us are a little judgmental due to our own situations. I'm glad you came by and gave us your side of the story and I wish you well.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh dear. Its sad to see such a story, especially given that there may "just" be a twist" to its origins.

I supposed, based on what your saying and assuming (as we have to on this occasion) that this is indeed factual then youve been dumped on from a great height 3 times at least. I suspect that your seeing someone to obtain legal advice for all of the issues posted. Therefore , I would say everyone can make a mistake but having her leave 3 times . I suspect that this marridge is now past its used by date and to be fair youve (going on your post) put the effort in to the repairing and moving on process - she hasn't. 

I guess there is someone out there for everyone. If your W was a cancer would you keep it or have it removed? - I suspect that the latter is true. In your case let her go, let her fight for her living and you, close this chapter, learn by it and move on. And even look on the bright side. Shes taken all the funiture. great look around for some great budget stuff, dec out YOUR home as you want and keep it easy maintainance. Start building the friends netwrok and move on and DONT look back - even if she comes begging with her remaining belongings in a grocery cart and the butt hanging out of her pants


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Not buying it. Livid, you claim that he told your wife 6 months before posting one of his threads that he loved her. Must be quite a feat when he didn't even join TAM until a couple weeks before posting that thread.



LividInTexas said:


> Gunthar...why are you even posting this since 6 months prior you told my wife that you loved her?


I'm calling bullsh*t on this.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Since there is two sides to every story, I have read hers she posted here about you having NPD, and now yours about her affair etc. It sounds like a mess and that you both have issues that hopefully you both will seek help for. Moving on from damaging relationships is best, but getting help so things don't repeat in the future regardless who you both end up with is always good too. I wish you luck.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

And, if I were to make a guess, I'd say you are trying to get back at her for something. IF I am wrong, then I do apologize. But this seems highly suspect. You claim they quit posting about the same time... and they didn't. Sorry, not buying it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Why are you people getting so worked up? You've put your questions to him now let him respond. Lord.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Who's getting worked up, bandit? All I said it I don't buy it. Not a question... a statement of fact... with my reasons for believing as I do. I don't buy it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fine. But neither should we drop his thread because some find it upsetting. He has not said anything damaging nor has he attacked anyone. You brought up valid questions. Let him answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mrs JA, this is not the first scandalous sh!t to hit TAM and it won't be the last. I can recall a couple of marriages between TAM members that were destroyed by other TAM posters taking advantage of one of the partners. If this is what is happening then I think it's good that it is brought out into the light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Fine. But neither should we drop his thread because some find it upsetting. *He has not said anything damaging nor has he attacked anyone.* You brought up valid questions. Let him answer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? So what do you call it when he goes to someone else's thread from 2+ years ago and makes accusations, and claiming that the guy said something 6 months prior to his joining the site? Sorry, bandit, but I don't buy it.

And going to so many of dixie's threads and doing the same thing? Very fishy, IMO.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I deleted my comment.People want inappropriate drama played out on the board,so be it.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

What would be his motivation to make this up? Why pick these 2 posters in particular?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Well I deleted my comment.People want inappropriate drama played out on the board,so be it.


Why would you do that? Your opinion is as valid as anyone's. Just because I don't agree?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Really? So what do you call it when he goes to someone else's thread from 2+ years ago and makes accusations, and claiming that the guy said something 6 months prior to his joining the site? Sorry, bandit, but I don't buy it.
> 
> And going to so many of dixie's threads and doing the same thing? Very fishy, IMO.


Good point. But let it play out. Let's let him defend his statements. If he bails or doesn't come back we know it's a troll. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Why would you do that? Your opinion is as valid as anyone's. Just because I don't agree?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no.It's bc I can somewhat see it from your view. even if I don't agree with the drama being played on the board. At least it's entertaining. I'm far too worn down this am to defend my opinion.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know any good reason to flame dormant members. If you wanted a rise out of them, they won't see it. 

If it's true what you say, they won't care. What ever you motivation, you'd think you'd be glad to be rid of her if it's so.

If you're here for yourself, say so, and you'll get some help. If it's for revenge, this won't do much. Better to work on letting it go.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

It doesn't smell like troll to me. But then again my instincts for such things are terrible.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sinnister said:


> What would be his motivation to make this up? Why pick these 2 posters in particular?


What's anyone's motivation? I just find it suspicious that he told her he didn't want her posting to TAM... then 2 years later comes on and says this about her. And claiming someone said something months before he even joined? You can't PM people unless you join. So, unless they met on a different website first.... I don't buy it. Not to say that it's impossible that she is involved with someone on TAM... as bandit pointed out, that has happened more than once, and some are still ongoing on here.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

A couple years ago we had a married couple on TAM going through a rough time due to a wife swapping scenario that went bad. Anyway the wife started an online EA with one of men on TAM who had been posting on her and her husbands thread. The husband found out and exposed it. The wife and the other guy both offered public apologies to the other TAM readers and then they were both perma-banned. 

Does anyone remember their names?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Mrs JA, this is not the first scandalous sh!t to hit TAM and it won't be the last. I can recall a couple of marriages between TAM members that were destroyed by other TAM posters taking advantage of one of the partners. If this is what is happening then I think it's good that it is brought out into the light.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. It's a reminder that boundaries need to be in place even on here. This place can be a perfect storm for creating an EA so it's good to remember that.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

LividInTexas said:


> I recently discovered that my wife has been having an online affair with someone she met on this website.


Just out of curiosity, how did you find out she was having an affair and how did you know if was from someone here?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Does anyone remember their names?


It sounds familiar to me. Nonetheless, there is always TAM-drama and an incessant amount of trolling here. You know.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Lets see what happens

One thing in his defence is that in almost every post of hers I've seen she's popping off at him for something or other there's an element of 'justification' about her imo

And hell - Lets go for it. Lets be up front and honest and ask them outright - 

*Gunthar and Dixie are you having an affair? did you meet here and you''ve taken it a lot further as he claims??*

I do also relate to a ex partners who 'do a job' on you - who completely rewrite history to serve their new 'spin' and their 'new' existence. It is something that cheats do very very easily and when you eventually wake up to what they are doing/have done, you feel pretty stupid, pretty angry and one of your ambitions is to set the record straight , so if that's the case here I completely understand how LivTexas would feel like that

See what she has to say about it all


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have they posted recently?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> What's anyone's motivation? I just find it suspicious that he told her he didn't want her posting to TAM... then 2 years later comes on and says this about her. And claiming someone said something months before he even joined? You can't PM people unless you join. So, unless they met on a different website first.... I don't buy it. Not to say that it's impossible that she is involved with someone on TAM... as bandit pointed out, that has happened more than once, and some are still ongoing on here.


I wouldnt put too much stock in the accuracy of dates if this went down the way he said. Timelines is the one thing I tend to get wrong when posting a series of events. On another forum I post on I have had myself married before our first date. So its an easy mistake to make. 

For this guy to be a troll, then he, Gunthar and Pixie must be the same person. Otherwise it wouldnt make sense. And he would have had to just decide on a whim that now he will make up an affair between the two of them and create a 3rd id to be the BS.

Its probably more likely that he could be doing this for revenge for ssomething else. If he is a narcissist like Pixi said then he would indeed resort to revenge for bad mouthing him. That would fit the script of never being wrong and getting revenge for something...

I could buy the story being true and it being revenge but I cannot buy that he is a troll.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Have they posted recently?


None of them have. Other than LividInTexas did earlier today one page one, but not since.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

If he is doing this out of revenge a case could be made he is not doing anything so different than what is always recommended on this site....exposing it.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> A couple years ago we had a married couple on TAM going through a rough time due to a wife swapping scenario that went bad. Anyway the wife started an online EA with one of men on TAM who had been posting on her and her husbands thread. The husband found out and exposed it. The wife and the other guy both offered public apologies to the other TAM readers and then they were both perma-banned.
> 
> Does anyone remember their names?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HopelesslyJaded was the wife I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> HopelesslyJaded was the wife I believe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep that was her. A real piece of work too if I remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> See...I guess i need a definition of a troll. If you are here posting lies and made up stories...that is a troll.
> 
> If you are here and inciting fights...you are a jerk.
> 
> ...


ICBW but i would look at a trolll as their wholle life situation is made up. No spouse no marriage no affair and maybe still living in his Mommas basement


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Have they posted recently?


LividInTexas, wife, dixieangel has a post in the CWI section that she posted two years ago, LividInTexas replied today just as he has all the other posts she has made and ones she has replied to. He stated in that thread, HE cheated on her first a few years ago. Now he says shes cheating on him. He also stated he found out it was Gunthar, because of card he found professing his love for her. How he knew about this site and that Gunthar was on here unless there was a keylogger present, I'm not sure. LividInTexas also stated he called his wife dixieangel, out on all the BS and he highly doubts she will be back to explain anymore. 

Bottom line, sounds like a mess, and that all involved should seek IC for whatever is going on.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> A couple years ago we had a married couple on TAM going through a rough time due to a wife swapping scenario that went bad. Anyway the wife started an online EA with one of men on TAM who had been posting on her and her husbands thread. The husband found out and exposed it. The wife and the other guy both offered public apologies to the other TAM readers and then they were both perma-banned.
> 
> Does anyone remember their names?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She was HopelesslyJaded. He was Torrivien.

Before anyone asks, I remembered her, but had to look for his name. All I remembered was that he created a thread in Social that I had posted to lol.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

trey69 said:


> LividInTexas also stated he called his wife dixieangel, out on all the BS and he highly doubts she will be back to explain anymore.


Guess not, since the last time I think his wife made a post was two years ago, unless I missed some she has recently replied to.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Maricha....sorry, my bad. When I looked at all his posts, I saw the date of the last reply, not the date of the original post. But.....trust me, what happened is true. She is gone and he is huge reason we couldn't work things out. She kept telling me she wanted attention when all the while she was talking to him online and making plans for their get togethers.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

For anyone here claiming I'm a troll....I am not. People are questioning dates and are curious as to how I found out about this so I am back to set the record straight. Sorry I got the dates wrong on his thread I replied to but Gunthar is definitely the guy regardless of any discrepancies the online detectives may find.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

To those who have asked how I knew about this website...I found out about it because she showed it to me and was constantly telling me what people said on here. She would constantly preach to me and give me amateur psychological advice about what was wrong in our relationship. For the record she spent a week in a mental hospital, suffers from severe depression, and has been diagnosed as borderline bi-polar. I, on the other hand, have never been diagnosed with NPD or anything else. That diagnosis came straight from her and her internet learnin. She was actually seeing a therapist and a psychologist for a while (and I went with her to the majority of the sessions) but stopped going because "they don't know what they are talking about".


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Texas, do you know what you want for yourself?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

This one is simple. IF you wish.

A number of peeps will vouch I have a fair amount of street cred. I will do this for you too. You will be like the 5th not the first.

PM Me your FB link. it will NEVER get out or be posted publicly I will follow with instructions. basically I will ask you to make a certain kind of post on your wall after friending an FB account of mine. I did this for Luvmyjava for one recent example, xbetaman, phillyguy13 etc.

Be back later if you wish PM me. Got stuff to do.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So what was the timeline? Why did you wait two years to come on here? That is what has people questioning your veracity. Why weren't you here two years ago calling her on her sh!t?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

She moved back in during the summer of 2012 after moving out, changing jobs and cities and falling on her face. She tried to distance herself from me but we never really lost contact and were seeing each other for the majority of the time she was gone. She ended up losing her job because of her depression, couldn't pay her rent and had nowhere to go. She asked to come home and I let her. I missed her.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Yep that was her. A real piece of work too if I remember.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow I hated that chick, what a beyotch. Not surprised at all that she cheated, she was so self-righteous.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

When she moved back she immediately started preaching to me about advice she found on here and actually showed me posts that she had read. She never showed me any of her threads so I had no clue she was even a member. Fast forward to 2013...we became increasingly distant and there was even talk of her moving out. I kept trying to give her the attention she claimed she wanted but was always kept at arm's length. She even began sleeping in the extra room upstairs. I couldn't live that way and told her that either she could start acting like a wife or she would have to go. Looking back I now know that she was planning this long before the ending started. She had bought new living room furniture several months prior and had bought other things that I assumed were for our home. Boy, was I wrong. She was stocking up and spending money we didn't have.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunday, 2/23...she left the house and didn't tell me where she was going. I figured the end was near so I started going through her stuff to find things I knew she would take just to be spiteful, like my extra car key, the gym key, and the pool key. I found none of them but I found 3 greeting cards from Jeff. A Valentines Day card and an anniversary card and another one. all 3 were signed "Love you always and forever Jeff". So, I texted her and asked about Jeff and after many questions and getting backed into a corner she admitted who he was.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

It sounds like you both have done some equal damage in tearing the other one down. If you all are not currently together, then that is probably a good thing. One needs to file for divorce so you both can get on with your lives. Hopefully you both can seek some help so these kinds of behaviors wont effect other people later on in the future.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

That night I made her leave because I was so disgusted I didn't want her in my presence. I needed to do some soul searching and some time alone. On Monday night when I got home from work we talked and I told her that I would forgive her as long as she told him to beat it and we could work on our own issues without outside interference. She said she would. I asked to see her phone. I went to her facebook app and found a message to her daughter that said, "Travis is asking about Jeff. Hide my spiral notebooks, my netbook and my scrapbook". So her kids even knew about it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

What was the nature of your cheating? Was it a long term affair or a one nighter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> basically I will ask you to make a certain kind of post on your wall after friending an FB account of mine.


What is the purpose of this? Curious. Your VAR expertise is well known, but I haven't heard of any FB strategies before. PM is fine if you're trying to keep the strategy away from WS's.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

She stayed until Thursday the 27th. I cried for 4 days and she plotted for 4 days. That morning she drastically changed her routine and I knew something was up. I also found extra keys on her key ring. I asked her if I was coming home to an empty house and she assured me she wasn't. She even spent the entire day exchanging texts with me telling me everything would be ok. Of course, when I got home I was correct. Almost everything was gone. She left the bedroom furniture, the stuff in my office, and a little Chihuahua she had recently adopted for her daughter. And a mess.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She left the dog? That's cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

You cheated, she cheated. You stated she suffers from depression and bipolar, she feels you could have some serious NPD issues, she also said, you crushed your child's toy after she was to noisy while you were on the phone. I'm sure the list can go on between the two of you what the other one has done. Its best that you both focus on moving forward and away from from this toxic situation.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Wait, I have to back up a bit. I was off from work on Tuesday the 25th. She was at work. Her kids were at school. I was at home and was bound and determined to find the scrapbook and the notebooks she told her daughter to hide. Bingo.....scrapbook. She had made some pages and he had made some and mailed them to her. There was one page dated September 4-7 2013 that was titled "Celebration of our first contact on TAM" He had come to Texas and they spent 4 days at the Yellow Rose Cabins. She told me she was helping out with her job in another town a little further north and would be staying with one of the other nurses. There was also a page dedicated to their next rendezvous in December 2013 titled "Celebration!!! First "I Love You"". If anyone doesn't believe me PM me your cell number and I will be happy to send you the photo I took and sent to her when I found it. The scrapbook was immediately shredded.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Texas, that's enough justifications. She's gone. Do you know what you want to do?


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

So after she left I was picking up the pieces, cleaning up the mess she left and I found a thank you note from Gunthar that said "I want to thank you for taking time out of your busy schedule to spend time with someone like me. I am not deserving". I assumed Gunthar was another person she was cheating with so I questioned her about it. She said Gunthar was Jeff but I didn't believe it. Just the other day I asked her about it again and she admitted that Gunthar was Jeff's online name. So.....on a hunch I came on here, went to the members list, found Gunthar and, lo and behold, his only contact was Dixieangel. That is name I have previously seen her use online. Needless to say I had to read all the things she had said about me and I was not amused.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> I recently discovered that my wife has been having an online affair with someone she met on this website. Her user name is dixieangel, his is Gunthar. Not only have they been conversing for a year and a half, he has come to Texas on more than one occasion and have spent several days in hotels together. She lied to me and told me she was going out of town for her job. I can only imagine what he told his wife. I have spent the last 8 years defending myself from this woman's accusations and have stood by her side no matter what she has thrown at me. She has moved out twice before, fallen on hard times, and both times I have taken her back. She has now moved out for a 3rd time and claims she is in love with Jeffrey (Gunthar). Each time she has left she has basically cleaned out my house.
> 
> She originally joined this site for the sole purpose of complaining about me to the point that people are accusing me of having an affair with guys. She joined in the summer of 2012, started bad mouthing me, and Jeffrey jumped at the opportunity to show her sympathy. I told her that every thing negative she said about me was a road map for him to follow. He lives out of state and is still married. I say he is just using her, she denies it. I say he was out trolling for someone vulnerable and she doesn't see it.
> 
> I would like some thoughts....and please don't base your judgments on anything she has said about me because there are always two sides to every story and she has only given you one.


With cheating spouses, one recommendation is to expose the AP (who just happens to be a member here and where the A began). You have done that. Good job.

Now you need an attorney. I have read the entire thread before coming back to your OP so I could be up-to-speed.

Make a list of all the personal property that was taken from your home. You are entitled to half the value of the marital property. You are also entitled to any property of yours that was not marital property (the desk for example). You are entitled to the return of your own personal property or the total value of the item.

Your marriage was toxic, so really there is nothing more to do but to end it, split the marital property (see above) and move forward with your life.

Good luck to you.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

I originally joined so I could send Jeff a private message but my anger got the best of me, I responded to some of her threads and his, decided to start my own thread, and here I am.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

anchorwatch said:


> Texas, that's enough justifications. She's gone. Do you know what you want to do?


I don't think he is listening. He is trying and going way over the top to make sure he gets out his story and the play by play of events. I'm not sure why it even matters now, shes gone, time to move on.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Find a way to contact his wife and let her know.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like Gunter is another nice guy she'll manipulate. Let him have her. He'll get the same treatment in the end.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

To the person who asked about the nature of my cheating 9 years ago...It was with my ex-wife who I had recently split up with. She too was a cheater and I was devastated that it ended. Unfortunately, Mickie came into the picture a little too soon as I still had unresolved issues with the ex. Well, once the ex was free, the guy she cheated with ran away to Ohio and the ex turned her attention to me. Having those unresolved issues led me to make the biggest mistake of my life. I still needed to know...why did she do this?...was it something wrong with me? So, I ended up sleeping with her twice about two months after starting to see Mickie. Actually the ex and I knew Mickie prior, but that another story altogether. After doing what I did, I had already decided that I wanted to be with Mickie and had put an end to it but the ex wouldn't leave it alone and in June of 2005 the cat got let out of the bag. I saw the hurt in my wife's face and I promised her it would never happen again and it hasn't. Regardless, she has spent the last 8 years spying on me, checking up on me and verbally abusing me and I put up with it because I loved her and figured I owed it to her to make up for my mistake.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Anchorwatch wrote: "Sounds like Gunter is another nice guy she'll manipulate".

Seriously? Nice guys cheat with married women?????


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Tom...when I snatched her phone I looked at her call log and there was an hour long conversation on Valentine's Day from Ohio. I called it and asked for Jeff and was told by the woman on the other end that I had the wrong number. I made her call it and the woman told her to never call here again. It was a landline not a cell. I'm assuming it was his home number. She claims it was his work number. The phone calls we made were after midnight.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

To those asking what I want here...I really want nothing. It just feels good to vent and present my side of the story and I appreciate all of you who have listened and responded.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> To those asking what I want here...I really want nothing. It just feels good to vent and present my side of the story and I appreciate all of you who have listened and responded.


Vent away


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Re: Two sides to every story*



youkiddingme said:


> Anchorwatch wrote: "Sounds like Gunter is another nice guy she'll manipulate".
> 
> Seriously? Nice guys cheat with married women?????


Yep. The Nice Guys I speak of have no self respect.

Note, I didn't say good guy.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry I don't understand all of yall's acronyms.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Anchorwatch, I honestly believe Gunthar came on here, saw her plight, used every negative thing she said about me to his advantage and manipulated her. But....in the end karma will get the both of them.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

You say you've loved her throughout and you still love her. You must feel very caught. Your entire marriage, seen from both your perspectives, has been unhealthy.

Vent away, but I hope you move on at this point.

And I think you should find out what you can do about getting your stuff back.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Interesting

I do know how it feels to have your whole life re written by some scumbag so can relate to that and that desperate need to put the record straight.

I for one believe you - your anger / fuse is too short and immediate to be false imo

Well you've achieved what you set out to do and need to get on and away from her.

You should appreciate also that when she was on here people only have what they have put in front of them, so you can understand why your portrayal was what it was 

Move on 

ps Unless you really need it - leave your stuff leave her in the past where she belongs


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> Anchorwatch, I honestly believe Gunthar came on here, saw her plight, used every negative thing she said about me to his advantage and manipulated her. But....in the end karma will get the both of them.


Maybe. She had a part in it too. I think he got more than he'll be able to handle in time. Only a very few affairs end happy. 

What do you intend to do with yourself now? 

Do you have family and friends you can talk to?

Like the others have said. Get a lawyer. Get a counselor. Get healthy. Use this as an opportunity to clean up your side of the street.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I am always concerned when we have members who use this site to "pick up vulnerables". Its good to know about Gunthar and his activities to beware of him and any advice that comes from him. So from that point of view I am grateful to LividInTexas and thank him for that (if its true which I am assuming it is). I believe that he still has a lot of anger and unresolved issues and I for one, would like to help him with those if I can.

I also would lay down a challenge to Bonnie and Clyde (Gunthar and Dixie) to explain themselves. Recently we had another situation where somebody from this board preyed upon a vulnerable (though misguided) wife, Zanne. Always disturbing that such people come here for "comfort" and advice and then abuse the board.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Headspin...everyone keeps telling me to hire an attorney but, in all honesty, the attorney would cost more than the value of the stuff I want back. The only thing that I REALLY would like back is my grandfather's desk and she says she will bring it as soon as she can afford to buy another one for her daughter. Again, it's all about her and her needs.


Anchor...Yes I have family and friends and some awesome coworkers who have been totally supportive, taken me out for some fun, and given me some used furniture to fill the empty space.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> Headspin...everyone keeps telling me to hire an attorney but, in all honesty, the attorney would cost more than the value of the stuff I want back. The only thing that I REALLY would like back is my grandfather's desk and she says she will bring it as soon as she can afford to buy another one for her daughter. Again, it's all about her and her needs.
> 
> 
> Anchor...Yes I have family and friends and some awesome coworkers who have been totally supportive, taken me out for some fun, and given me some used furniture to fill the empty space.


Ikea ! cheap kids desk then turn up and take yours back in return - leave everything else


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

manfromlamancha said:


> Recently we had another situation where somebody from this board preyed upon a vulnerable (though misguided) wife, Zanne.


Lets leave her out of this one she seems to infiltrate every thread I look at at the moment!!


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

On another note, I came home from work last Friday and found that my house had been broken into. I accused her teenage son and his friends. She claims her son was home with her. They only took one thing from my desk drawer. My stash. She says her son might have told his buddies where it was. I said that even if he only directed the operation he was guilty of committing the crime as well. She continues to protect him.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Manfromlamancha...I can almost guarantee you that neither of them will ever be back on here.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Strategy is simple. When someone is semi accused of trolling. They PM me their facebook link. I am known for not releasing info I am not specifically released on.

I go on with an account of mine and friend up. I look at that page. If that page is fairly active and PREdates the TAM mess that tells me the page belongs to a real person. I then tell the person make a post that:
talks about the weather in alaska
or
your cat
or 
a sports team in oklahoma
or 
whatever. The point is they make an innocuous looking post.
If they do that I know I have the page of a real person who is in control of a pre-dated facebook page. I then look at content and see how it matches up.

Like in the Luvmyjava thread. I saw a pic he took of the two girls that night he was playing cards with them.

Case closed LMJ was real despite a few posts being unlikely they were apparently true.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> HopelesslyJaded was the wife I believe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep and Torrivien (or something like that) :scratchhead:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

FTR, Livid, I didn't think you were a troll... but what made me suspicious was posting on so many of their threads and, of course, showing up two years later. Thank you for clarifying, and I apologize if my posts seemed to be attacking you. It helps that a mod HAS stated that the times "behind the scenes" match up. Again, I apologize... and I wish you well.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Yep and Torrivien (or something like that) :scratchhead:


Was Torrivien her husband or the OM?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Was Torrivien her husband or the OM?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OM


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks, Maricha. The reason I showed up on here so long after the fact is that I have only put all the pieces together in the last two weeks. I found out about Gunthar only 17 days ago and she cleaned me out 13 days ago.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Was Torrivien her husband or the OM?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OM


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

If I recall, Torrivien had been a longstanding poster. Yeah that was tragic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> FTR, Livid, I didn't think you were a troll... but what made me suspicious was posting on so many of their threads and, of course, showing up two years later. Thank you for clarifying, and I apologize if my posts seemed to be attacking you. It helps that a mod HAS stated that the times "behind the scenes" match up. Again, I apologize... and I wish you well.


Yes, you came on pretty strong; like an attack dog.
maybe next time tone it down.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> I only joined this site to send some messages to the guy and defend my name. I have already replaced almost everything she took and will be ok.


The only way to get in contact with your wife's affair partner is to join this site to send him messages, even though he hasn't been on this site the better part of a year?

You joined this site to "defend your name".

Nowhere do I see your name mentioned anywhere. All I see is you referring to your wife and her affair partner by their real names.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> FTR, Livid, I didn't think you were a troll... but what made me suspicious was...


Who cares why you're suspicious? You have no business calling someone out on a thread. In truth you have no way of knowing and it's not your call even if you think it's obvious. You think a story is fake, then don't post on it which only brings more attention to it, and contact a moderator with your concerns.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Lenzi...I have no other way to contact him. I can only contact my wife via email as I have no address for her and she changed her number. I figured if I sent him a few messages on here then told my wife to have him look, he might actually see them. He may never look. Either way it felt good to unload a little bit.

I did mention my name once. My name is Travis.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> Lenzi...I have no other way to contact him. I can only contact my wife via email as I have no address for her and she changed her number. I figured if I sent him a few messages on here then told my wife to have him look, he might actually see them. He may never look. Either way it felt good to unload a little bit.
> 
> I did mention my name once. My name is Travis.


You mentioned your name. They did not.

Until you mentioned your name no one knew you at all. You were just some anonymous husband of a person with an anonymous user ID on an obscure internet forum of which there are thousands just like it. Even though you've now mentioned your name twice, it's only a first name. No one knows you, again there is no "name that needs to be defended".

Why do you want to send messages to your wife's affair partner?

She's gone, and you're moving on.

Hard to believe you can't figure out a way to contact her. Unless she's in a Federal Witness Protection program, it should be easy enough to find her.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Easy enough to find her, yes. Do I want to?....not really.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> Easy enough to find her, yes. Do I want to?....not really.



Good point move on.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

I am sorry you are here LIT.

It sounds like you have worked through the impetus for your own infidelity, and I commend you for that. 

I hope you can get the desk back. It might be worth buying her another one and meeting half way to swap, rent a truck online for her if needed.

This will help free up your mind to move on. You have paid your dues with this woman and I hope you have the sense to be done with her, should she ever show up on your doorstep again.


Your best revenge will be to let Jeffery have her, 

(Are they living together, does his wife know?)

After 6 months of sucking the skid marks out of his tighty whities he will lose his charm and her unhappiness will suck out his soul as well.

You have not had her heart for a long time, she is an active cheater and a damaged person, its not likely they will work out.

Less likely that he will leave his wife for her, but who knows.

I really do wish you well, I think you deserve better then her.

Take care!


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks, Decorum. He supposedly lives in Ohio and has only come here to visit her a few times. I'm not sure his wife knows but a woman answered when I called the number on my wife's phone. She swears that he is getting divorced, but I have a sneaking suspicion that he has no intention of leaving his wife and is playing mine. They will both get theirs in the end.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

IMO I think this is less about you wanting to contact Gunthar, and more about slamming her like you feel she did you. If you really wanted to talk to him or call him out you would have found a way in real life not a forum. Bottom line, it's done and over, she's moved on and you should too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Somewhat hard to find a guy 5 states away when all you have is a first name. And, my intention was never to come on here and post anything, only to give him a piece of my mind. But, after reading some of her posts, the anger let loose and I let it fly. Sometimes revenge, no matter how insignificant, is a powerful medicine.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Therapy to heal your hurt and anger is the best medicine. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> If I recall, Torrivien had been a longstanding poster. Yeah that was tragic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He was also a betrayed husband. That's what brought him to TAM in the first place then he ended up in an EA with HJ, sending pics of his "junk"...her husband opened a thread here about the EA (since deleted).


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I may be misremembering her story, but wasn't HJ a fairly quiet person whose husband wanted her to be much more adventurous?

He got her into swinging or hot wife stuff, something like that anyway and it sort of woke the sexual being in her?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> I may be misremembering her story, but wasn't HJ a fairly quiet person whose husband wanted her to be much more adventurous?
> 
> He got her into swinging or hot wife stuff, something like that anyway and it sort of woke the sexual being in her?


I wouldn't say she was quiet, Wysh. I remember she was very active here and pretty extroverted. I think she was flirting with some BH on TAM, if I'm not mistaken. Her husband got jealous of some threesome she had when she was single, so he pushed her into swinging or some threesome while they were married. It went horribly wrong. Both regretted it, but the damage was done. She had issues with the images from that incident. Their marriage had other problems too.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> *Somewhat hard to find a guy 5 states away when all you have is a first name.* And, my intention was never to come on here and post anything, only to give him a piece of my mind. But, after reading some of her posts, the anger let loose and I let it fly. Sometimes revenge, no matter how insignificant, is a powerful medicine.


You have a first name. You have a phone number. Phone Number is a land line - so you said. That's a start. 

Do a reverse phone search. Spokeo. Hire an investigator to find out whose number it is. Surely you have more information than you think you do.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

I didn't write down the number. I dialed it from her phone.


----------



## BrokenVows (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you get a copy of her cell phone bill? It would show you the number. Best of luck to you.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> HopelesslyJaded was the wife I believe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dang you have a good memory.

I would have never been able to pull it out of my memory banks, but yep, that was her.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Yep that was her. A real piece of work too if I remember.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uh huh. Flamed me more than once.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> A couple years ago we had a married couple on TAM going through a rough time due to a wife swapping scenario that went bad. Anyway the wife started an online EA with one of men on TAM who had been posting on her and her husbands thread. The husband found out and exposed it. The wife and the other guy both offered public apologies to the other TAM readers and then they were both perma-banned.
> 
> Does anyone remember their names?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The husband logged in as his wife and found that they had been sending each other pictures of their junk using TAM PM's.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> This one is simple. IF you wish.
> 
> A number of peeps will vouch I have a fair amount of street cred. I will do this for you too. You will be like the 5th not the first.


:iagree:

Yep. I've seen nothing but straight up honest shooting from weightlifter.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> Sounds like Gunter is another nice guy she'll manipulate. Let him have her. He'll get the same treatment in the end.


That sounds like a good plan.

Just add notifying the wife so she isn't in the dark as to what a piece of crap her husband is.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Re: Two sides to every story*



Mrs. John Adams said:


> See...I guess i need a definition of a troll. If you are here posting lies and made up stories...that is a troll.
> 
> If you are here and inciting fights...you are a jerk.
> 
> ...


I feel a need to say I heart you for this one. 

OP- Sorry to hear. I hope you get the desk back and can find happiness with someone more deserving. You could probably find a cheap desk on Craigslist too.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't want a cheap desk. I want the one that belonged to my dead grandfather.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

LividInTexas said:


> I don't want a cheap desk. I want the one that belonged to my dead grandfather.


I think he means for your daughter so you can get yours back.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> I don't want a cheap desk. I want the one that belonged to my dead grandfather.


I have a few items from my grandfather that mean the world to me. He taught me so many things. I know what you mean.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

wow ...How LOW do you have to be to pick up a married person here on TAM.

A little like going to marriage counselor and have them pick up one of the spouses.

I know it happens ...still not right


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Choke, one of my favorite books, is about a guy who goes to Sexual Addiction meetings to pick up chicks....

If you were into married women, this would probably be the place to go. It's basically like reading someone's diary.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

COguy said:


> Choke, one of my favorite books, is about a guy who goes to Sexual Addiction meetings to pick up chicks....
> 
> If you were into married women, this would probably be the place to go. It's basically like reading someone's diary.


I love Choke.The book and the movie. You've gotta love Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

COguy said:


> Choke, one of my favorite books, is about a guy who goes to Sexual Addiction meetings to pick up chicks....
> 
> If you were into married women, this would probably be the place to go. It's basically like reading someone's diary.


:iagree:


----------



## thebadguy (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope Dixie's cell phone was on Livid's account so he can look at the carrier's usage records to get Gunther's phone number again. And then he needs to call Gunther's wife. And he needs to do this soon before Gunther get's his number changed.


----------



## thebadguy (Dec 7, 2012)

And is this all enough to ban Gunther if not Dixie?


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

She had her own pre paid cell phone. Not on my account.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

thebadguy said:


> And is this all enough to ban Gunther if not Dixie?


Possibly not...though I could be wrong. Not that there is necessarily doubt about them, but I believe they would be given a chance to refute the statements. If the allegations prove to be true about those particular members, then yes, I would say ban them... but not until they are given the chance to speak up. I suspect they won't be back anyway....


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I suspect they won't be back anyway...."

Assuming Livid is telling the truth (and I don't see a reason to doubt him), then I agree...they won't be back.

Roaches tend to scurry for cover when the lights come on.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't remember either of them and I've been on TAM two years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Livid:

Despite what some have said----I respectfully disagree. Keep posting if it is helpful to you right now.
And good luck!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Why Not Be Happy? said:


> Livid:
> 
> Despite what some have said----I respectfully disagree. Keep posting if it is helpful to you right now.
> And good luck!


I agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Bandit...you don't remember them because once they hooked up they both basically stopped posting on here.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Since I informed her that I joined her site and sent Gunthar a few choice messages, she has stopped answering my emails.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Would you welcome her if she came back and took you on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome her where? On here or my doorstep?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

On here. If she got the sand to come back and accuse you to your face in front of TAM?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Bring it on.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

I've got nothing to hide.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Sadly, this kind of occurrence is FAR from rare. Someone comes on here just HURTING from their spouse having an affair, and someone of the opposite sex really understands and has sympathy...they start PMing instead of posting in public...they start to get to know each other in PM...and BAM it's an online EA started on a marriage website! I personally know of several instances of people who "took it too far" in PM and got too personal, let's just say. 

This is why, when I reply to people, I ALWAYS say there are two sides to every story. We may hear on here "My husband/wife just spent three hours screaming at me! What should I do?" and we jump and say the husband/wife is abusive and they should leave, etc. But of course the person forgot to mention that the reason the husband/wife screamed for three hours because husband/wife just found out about the affair the writer was having....

We all do it. We leave out parts that will make us look bad or minimize them, and we magnify the stuff that makes us look "in the right" and justified. I have NO DOUBT that from her point of view, in her mind, everything she was saying was "true." I bet Livid DID actually yell and scream and think of himself while she was carrying on... But without us actually being there, we would never know the truth, or ever hear his side. 

I take this as yet another cautionary tale. NEVER take what people write at 100% face value. Take it as "their side" and just bear in mind that there is another side that may have relevant facts to reveal.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Affaircare, you are 100% correct. She has not only pulled out the sympathy card with everyone on this website, but also with all her friends and family too. She has told me for the longest time that she has no friends because of me and I thought it was because I was an ass to them but now I know it's because she portrayed me as an ******* and they were all mad because she came back to me.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

I would especially like to hear from Jeffrey.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Re: Two sides to every story*



LividInTexas said:


> I would especially like to hear from Jeffrey.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

If there are no kids involved, Texas divorce is easy. I did DIY, ex didn't respond to my attempts to reach him... The whole thing cost less than $300 and took 60 days. 

Do it.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

This all happened mid 2012? I wasn't here, but for what it's worth I count pretty much everything most women say as gutted and reconstituted bull****. They do it all the time. I don't think I've ever met a woman who doesn't do that: rather than deal with what they are they stitch and patch things through embellishing or diminishing, whichever suits them best, and mold it into an abhorrent abomination of intellectual and emotional fraud. 

There are some exceptions to this rule I've met here at TAM. But they're few and far between.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

DarkHoly...She joined in June of 2012. He in September. To my knowledge they chatted online for a year before anything happened between them in Sept '13 and again the first week of December.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I don't remember either of them and I've been on TAM two years.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I remember her. She was on for a week or two about six weeks ago or so.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

LividInTexas said:


> DarkHoly...She joined in June of 2012. He in September. To my knowledge they chatted online for a year before anything happened between them in Sept '13 and again the first week of December.


I wouldn't hold my breath on either of them posting here.

Cheaters are like c0ckroaches, the scatter when the light(truth) is turned on.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Livid

Have you changed the locks for your home? Your car?

Because your wife is nuts.

And if you ever allow her back home a 3rd time I know a good therapist for you......

HM


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Happyman, the house is secure.....unless her son and his punk friends decide to break another window. There will be no 3rd time.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

LividInTexas said:


> I would especially like to hear from Jeffrey.


What specifically do you know about jeffery posom?


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

Chaparral said:


> What specifically do you know about jeffery posom?


Ha ha, that's his actual last name. Jeffery Posom.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> On another note, I came home from work last Friday and found that my house had been broken into. I accused her teenage son and his friends. She claims her son was home with her. They only took one thing from my desk drawer. My stash. She says her son might have told his buddies where it was. I said that even if he only directed the operation he was guilty of committing the crime as well. She continues to protect him.


Buy a gun dude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

DarkHoly said:


> Ha ha, that's his actual last name. Jeffery Posom.


Lol I was thinking if he had a last name and an area he lives in, google or spokeo might give him info on Jeffery Posom.

Terms of service for TAM should not include hiding cheaters.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Chaparral, I know nothing about him except that he lives in Cincinatti and that he has come to Texas to bang my wife on at least 2 occasions. I didn't even know he existed until 3 weeks ago.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

How do you know that's his last name?


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Google, Spokeo and Facebook came up zero under that name.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

LividInTexas said:


> On another note, I came home from work last Friday and found that my house had been broken into. I accused her teenage son and his friends. She claims her son was home with her. They only took one thing from my desk drawer. My stash. She says her son might have told his buddies where it was. I said that even if he only directed the operation he was guilty of committing the crime as well. She continues to protect him.


Interesting. Stash of what?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> Google, Spokeo and Facebook came up zero under that name.


That's not a name, it's an acronym. 

POSOM = Piece Of S**t Other Man. :rofl:


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Lol.....ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> Interesting. Stash of what?


A stash of something that no one with common sense would post the name of were it could be saved and achived for the wrong person(s) to see.

Hint: If I had glaucoma treatment, or chemo, my Dr may have perscined this in certain states of the US... ;0)


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> A stash of something that no one with common sense would post the name of were it could be saved and achived for the wrong person(s) to see.
> 
> Hint: If I had glaucoma treatment, or chemo, my Dr may have perscined this in certain states of the US... ;0)


Yet many people still call the police to report that their drugs were stolen in a burglary/home invasion. :rofl:

In my area, I'd say about half the burglaries/home invasions are about drugs.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

LividInTexas said:


> Chaparral, I know nothing about him except that he lives in Cincinatti and that he has come to Texas to bang my wife on at least 2 occasions. I didn't even know he existed until 3 weeks ago.


Desperate.


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

Did a Google search and found out from Intelius.com that she now has an alias....Mickie Ann Boung. I'm assuming that's his last name. This sh!t just keeps getting crazier.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> Did a Google search and found out from Intelius.com that she now has an alias....Mickie Ann Boung. I'm assuming that's his last name. This sh!t just keeps getting crazier.


Boung? What is he? A Cambodian water buffalo farmer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> Did a Google search and found out from Intelius.com that she now has an alias....Mickie Ann Boung. I'm assuming that's his last name. This sh!t just keeps getting crazier.


Well then time to expose his arse.
It's therapeutic actually.
Good job so far.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Boung? What is he? A Cambodian water buffalo farmer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no not those:rofl:


----------



## LividInTexas (Mar 12, 2014)

[email protected] Tom and Bandit. I've got a guy who works with me who has homeland security ties and I've given him all the info I have. Hoping to get some answers soon.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LividInTexas said:


> [email protected] Tom and Bandit. I've got a guy who works with me who has homeland security ties and I've given him all the info I have. Hoping to get some answers soon.


Good.
It's all Bandit's fault.


----------

